# I'm MAD!



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Darlene and I have been hosting Catfish Tourneys here at Cripple Creek for 6 years now. We both enjoy them tremendously but after today I feel like never having one again. (Don't worry, it's just a feeling, not a plan)
I saw a cat worrying something out in the parking lot a few minutes ago and walked out to see what it was. One of the contestants in our tourney had thrown a Carp, about 4 pounds, on the ground where he had been parked. No attempt was made to return it to the water or dispose of it properly if it was dead. What a waste. There's a creek right behind the shop, within 200 feet of where it was thrown. By the time I saw it it was covered with flies and bloated. I have faith that nobody involved with these boards would be so trifling as to do something like that but just maybe whoever did it is a "lurker" and might read this. Whoever you are, I wish I knew your name. I would ban you from competing in any Cripple Creek event forever and circulate the story, with your name mentioned as often as possible, to every fisherman I know. You're a worthless punk, plain and simple.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that is sad..


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

The sad truth is Jim, we see these kind of jerks just about every trip to the lake. They have no respect for you, the lake or the fish. Thank God they are in the minority. For every one jerk you see, there will be 9 guys who are there for the same reason you are - to enjoy the wonderful sport of fishing!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I see that quite a bit in some of the places I fish, it does make you mad


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That really sucks Jim, I guess whoever it was is just mad that my dad's 10.4 pound carp beat his. That is indeed something that would make me mad too. Some people are not there to have fun with friendly competition like the biggest group of us. Instead they are there strictly to win and if they don't, they just do stupid stuff like leave a fish to die just because they are mad. It is too bad that these kind of people don't show there face. They are just cowards that have the power the kill a fish, but are too weak to have a confrontation with a human. Whoever it was will have some things to hear about if they ever show their face


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Amen Corey---i could think of a few more words than punk, but i guess i shouldnt mention those here....really steams  me also bud....tony


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you ever figure out who it is.......PLEASE post their name in the open forum


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow thats a really crappy thing to do, hope they don't browse these forums.


----------

